# Maskol, help finding.



## B-17engineer (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi guys. 

I am looking for Maskol to buy at a resonable price, but can't find any websites and I didn't see it at my LHS.... help please  

Many thanks


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2009)

Somebody here was using the Revell equivalent and seemed to like it, maybe try that.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2009)

This any good to you H, it's the same sort of product and will do the same job

MASK-IT EASY, 8 FL. OZ.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Vic and David!


----------



## kgambit (Nov 29, 2009)

You should be able to find this:

Micro-Mask Liquid Masking Tape: Microscale Decals

available at Sprue Brothers


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome Dwight! Thanks!


----------

